# The Opera Singer



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This bird could give Florence Foster Jenkins a run for her money.


----------



## Peter Ernst (11 d ago)

Lovely. Only some rhythmic issues.


----------



## Peter Ernst (11 d ago)

And not very scary either, contrary to Patricia Petitbon, for me still THE Queen of the Night. And please note the fun they are having....


----------

